# Group image



## knockmoreben (Dec 5, 2013)

Ha ha sorry Danny couldn't resist. I'll have a couple of real inputs this evening.

View media item 273961












image.jpg



__ knockmoreben
__ Dec 5, 2013


----------



## kc5tpy (Dec 5, 2013)

No problem Ben.  You could be on to a winner.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   You can upload the image straight to to photo section of the Group page.  Have fun.

Danny


----------

